# Daredevil



## fist of fury (Feb 19, 2003)

Ok who here has seen daredevil and wht did you think of it? I aw it opening night and loved it despite the fact that it was ben affleck. I'm glad the movie had a darker tone and theat they didn't try and copy the lightheartedness of spider man. I really liked the way they showed how his radar sense worked.


----------



## pesilat (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> *Ok who here has seen daredevil and wht did you think of it? I aw it opening night and loved it despite the fact that it was ben affleck. I'm glad the movie had a darker tone and theat they didn't try and copy the lightheartedness of spider man. I really liked the way they showed how his radar sense worked. *



Yup. I liked it. DD was one of my favorite comics as a kid. While they didn't stick strictly to a specific story line from the comics, I thought they stuck to the spirit of the comics and did them justice. I felt the same way about Spiderman and X-Men.

I'm looking forward to the upcoming Hulk movie. If they do it the same justice that I feel has been done to Spiderman and X-Men, it should be a good movie.

Mike


----------



## fist of fury (Feb 19, 2003)

Yeah I'm looking forward to the hulk movie myself. They had a new preview for the hulk and the hulk was all cgi.


----------



## pesilat (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> *Yeah I'm looking forward to the hulk movie myself. They had a new preview for the hulk and the hulk was all cgi. *



I haven't seen a preview for it yet. Only thing I know about it at all is that Diana Inosanto did some work on it (I assume stunt work).

Mike


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 19, 2003)

I'd love to go see this movie.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pesilat _
> *Yup. I liked it. DD was one of my favorite comics as a kid. While they didn't stick strictly to a specific story line from the comics, I thought they stuck to the spirit of the comics and did them justice. I felt the same way about Spiderman and X-Men.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the upcoming Hulk movie.*



ActuaLly, they did go for a specific storyline, Frank Miller's Elektra Saga, but they abbreviated it and made some changes.

Personally, I loved the movie but they made DD a little too agile. If it was'nt for the darker feel, which suits DD perfectly, I would have felt like I was watching another SM movie.

The X Men movie looks awesome and I'm definitely there May 2nd As for the Hulk movie, I have never like the character but I will go see it to support the genre as I hope others will too. I'm hoping for Namor and a Dr Strange film in the near future


----------



## pesilat (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Wolf _
> *ActuaLly, they did go for a specific storyline, Frank Miller's Elektra Saga, but they abbreviated it and made some changes.
> 
> Personally, I loved the movie but they made DD a little too agile. If it was'nt for the darker feel, which suits DD perfectly, I would have felt like I was watching another SM movie.
> ...



Was never a big Namor fan, but, like you and Hulk, would go see it to support the genre.

Dr. Strange, on the other hand, bring it on! There actually was a Dr. Strange movie made years ago (not sure if it was ever in theatres or not, may have been just a TV movie). It was mediocre. Better than the other comic book adaptations that were out at the time (like the Captain America movie ... uggh), but still lacking a lot. I think it (and, for that matter, a Cap movie) could really be done well in today's environment and with today's technology.

Mike


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 20, 2003)

Your forgetting Iron Fist......He should have a movie!!!!!


----------



## Ginsu (Feb 20, 2003)

> Your forgetting Iron Fist......He should have a movie!!!!!



Hey MOB,
I agree and they are already making a movie about Iron Fist with Ray Park as Iron fist. As for DD it looks good (still need to see) and the Hulk looks interesting but if they do not do a God like effort on the CGI integration it is going to be a bad movie and get panned.

That said I am still looking forward to seeing how they do. Also just an FYI Marvel has signed a deal to bring several of their comics to the big screen. SO far there is Spidy, X-men, DD, Hulk is coming and Iron fist is in the works. I have not read or heard anymore for others coming.


_Ginsu_


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ginsu _
> *Hey MOB,
> I agree and they are already making a movie about Iron Fist with Ray Park as Iron fist. As for DD it looks good (still need to see) and the Hulk looks interesting but if they do not do a God like effort on the CGI integration it is going to be a bad movie and get panned.
> 
> ...



Good Good  Ginsu I think Arnisador posted a post about all the Superhero movies that have been signed etc.....Go check it out, its in this section. :asian:


----------



## Elfan (Feb 20, 2003)

I never read any Daredevil comics but I enjoyed the movie.  There was enough comic book like goofyness that I bet it didn't deviate too much from the comics. My main complaint was the overdone wire work.  I'm sorry but people can't just magically spin around in a vertical plane whenever the want.


----------



## fist of fury (Feb 20, 2003)

Yeah I'd love to see  Dr Strange movie but I don't know if they could pull off many of his spells without it looking cheesy. I saw the tv movie version it wasn't too bad.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 24, 2003)

Better than Spider-Man. I liked it.


----------



## tarabos (Feb 28, 2003)

*possibly minor spoilers...

Daredevil....many things well done, some not so well done.

Ben Affleck: he was good when he was in the suit...but he was just ben affleck when he was supposed to be matt murdock

Girl from Alias (Jennifer Garner I think?): she looked the part, but i don't think she moves all that well. plus...she's the girl from alias to me and that's it...just like old mr. affleck is just Jlo's boyfriend/prettyboy sellout to me...

Big dude from Green Mile: just wasn't buying him as the Kingpin. they didn't make him fat enough for one...size was good but not enough gut for me. plus i just think he's an overrated actor and didn't really play the part all that well. my friend disagrees strongly withe me on this one but oh well.

Colin Farrell: perfect as bullseye....had the derranged phsycho thing down perfect. killing without regard for who it is...(the old lady). it's what bullseye is all about. and they used plenty of foreign objects for him to throw at people.

darkness/mood/feeling: very well done indeed...felt like daredevil all right.

special effects/stunts: incredibly well done...more so than spider-man i would even dare to say. great fight scenes...sans the stupid one in the playground.

storyline/script: average. some things were just kind of dumb in it. like the fight in the playground and how he immediately gives away his special powers to elecktra, but she's still oblivious to the fact that he could be daredevil. plus there were tons of kids watching some hot chick and a blind guy go at it crouching tiger style right in front of them and all they can do is cheer them on. pretty lame.

all that said, i enjoyed the movie a lot and i'll most likely purchase it on dvd. marvel is still on their roll with great and accurate comic book movies. i fear the streak may end with the hulk, but time will tell. 

iron man also has me worried, because according to ign films...leonardo dicaprio is the director's "dream choice" to play tony stark. GIVE ME A F***ING BREAK! leonardo is a terrible actor, pansy *** sissy boy who ruins every movie he's in. he doesn't even look like tony stark, he looks like my sister that little pansy girly-man. if he's iron man then i'm the queen of england.


----------



## tarabos (Feb 28, 2003)

also, why was stan lee in this movie? he didn't create daredevil...


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *also, why was stan lee in this movie? he didn't create daredevil... *



Cuz Stan Lee is a massive part of Marvel, Daredevil = Marvel....so why not?


----------



## tarabos (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Cuz Stan Lee is a massive part of Marvel, Daredevil = Marvel....so why not?  *



yeah...now there's just overdoing it though. plus the cameos get more and more blatant as the movies go on. spider-man was the worst...it was pretty much...green goblin attacks, here comes spidey...CLOSE UP OF STAN LEE!!!...movie resumes...

i just think it's funny.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *yeah...now there's just overdoing it though. plus the cameos get more and more blatant as the movies go on. spider-man was the worst...it was pretty much...green goblin attacks, here comes spidey...CLOSE UP OF STAN LEE!!!...movie resumes...
> 
> i just think it's funny. *



LOL.......yeah that is funny.....and if Stan Lee creates Spiderman he is a pretty big gun in Marvel!


----------



## brianhunter (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ginsu _
> *Hey MOB,
> I agree and they are already making a movie about Iron Fist with Ray Park as Iron fist. As for DD it looks good (still need to see) and the Hulk looks interesting but if they do not do a God like effort on the CGI integration it is going to be a bad movie and get panned.
> 
> ...



Do you know if power man will be in the iron fist film!?!?! Good to see Ray Park doing more stuff! Star Wars killed off the potentially coolest character of all tiime!


----------



## Ginsu (Mar 3, 2003)

No I have not read that much on it, as there is not that much info. If I run across more I will post it though.


_Ginsu_


----------



## Chaos (Mar 14, 2003)

Leonardo? Iron Man? Surely you jest, I would have to drink five gallons of bilge before forcing myself to watch him pretend to be, in any way, manly.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chaos _
> *Leonardo? Iron Man? Surely you jest, I would have to drink five gallons of bilge before forcing myself to watch him pretend to be, in any way, manly.  *



I dunno, he was kinda manly in the beach?


----------



## tarabos (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chaos _
> *Leonardo? Iron Man? Surely you jest, *



sorry....i don't unfortunately. it's not official or anything...just the director's "dream choice" to play tony stark.

i figure....at least i hope...that the fans will cause so much of an outcry that the director will have no choice but to cast someone better. it won't be too hard.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 14, 2003)

:flushed:  <----- Movie With Leonardo.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I dunno, he was kinda manly in the beach?  *



That's exacty what my SO says. Maybe it's a feminine opinion


----------

